# Oystrebovatnet-jemandem bekannt??



## Frango (1. März 2006)

Hei boardies,|wavey: 

verbringen dies Jahr unseren Norgeurlaub in Sorreide, südliches Sognefjordufer. Unser Haus (Haus 99/1 über Borks) liegt am sog. Oystrebovatnet, eigentlich ein Süßwassersee, der über einen kleinen Zulauf mit dem Fuglessetfjord verbunden ist, dieser ist wiederum ein Seitenarm des Sognefjordes. Sollte jemand von Euch geneigten Lesern schon einmal das (hoffentlich) Vergnügen gehabt haben, o. b. Gewässer beangelt zu haben, wäre ich über ein paar Eindrücke, Erfahrungen sehr erfreut. Die Suchmachine gab nichts her. Wir sind Ende Mai dort. In der Nähe soll es auch einen Lachfluss geben, ist wohl noch zu früh, um auf Lachs zu fischen, oder??!!|kopfkrat 
Vielen Dank im voraus
Grüße
Frango


----------



## Wez (1. März 2006)

*AW: Oystrebovatnet-jemandem bekannt??*

Moin!

Kann evtl. ein paar Auskünfte zu dem Lachsfluss geben der in der "Nähe" liegt.
Erwähnens - bzw. lohnenswerte Lachsflüsse dort in der Nähe sind:

Die Gaula in Sunnfjord
Der Laerdalselva
Der Aröy

Ist bekannt welcher dieser Lachsflüsse in der "Nähe" liegen soll? 
Kann dann u. U. über den betreffenden Fluss nähere Auskünfte geben...
Will dir ja nicht den Mut auf evtl. große Lachsfänge nehmen, aber für diese Flüsse ist es sehr schwer, bzw. für den Aröy unmöglich, Lizenzen zu bekommen. Zum anderen sind sie sehr, sehr teuer...aber Geld spielt ja nicht bei allen Leuten eine Rolle!?
Für den Laerdalselva z.B. sind für eine Tageskarte zwischen 1500 und 2500 NKK fällig!!

Gruß, Wez


----------



## ps0674 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Oystrebovatnet-jemandem bekannt??*

Hallo!

Zum Fuglessetfjord empfehle ich Dir, als Suchbegriff hier im Board mal "Bjordal" einzugeben.

Boardie Gummiente hat dort oben zwei schöne Videos gedreht, die zumindest für die Angelei Lust auf mehr machen. Ich fahre im September für zwei Wochen |supergri . Einen Lachs hat er auch gefangen, allerdings auch im Fjord - wenn ich das richtig sehe #6


----------



## Frango (3. März 2006)

*AW: Oystrebovatnet-jemandem bekannt??*

Hei, hei,|wavey:

vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge. Sehe das mit den Lachsen ähnlich realistisch, allerdings befindet sich eine Gewässerstrecke in dem von mir anvisierten Lachsfluss im Besitz unseres Vermieters, was immer das auch bedeuten mag!?;+ Fahren auch nicht unbedingt wegen des Salmo hoch, andererseits mit der Spinne an einem "Lachfluss" zu stehen kommt natürlich auch nicht jeder Tage vor. Um welchen Fluss es sich aber konkret handelt kann ich leider nicht sagen, ich nehme mal an, es handelt sich um keinen der oben genannten.

Der Tipp mit den Videos ist natürlich klasse, wird gleich mal gescheckt!!|supergri|supergri
Dank nochmals
Grüße
Frango


----------



## Angel-Ralle (18. März 2006)

*AW: Oystrebovatnet-jemandem bekannt??*

Hei Frango,
such mal Kontakt mit Gummiente und knietsche den noch aus, gibt zwei tolle Videos von ihm zum Gebiet. Wir urlauben halt hinten in Hest (gleich an der Brücke eine kleine schöne Anlage) wenn Du nach Sörreide fährst.
Der Süßwassersee hat eine eigene Angelkarte, die Du aber überall zu kaufen bekommst.
Gerät solltest Du folgendes mitführen
20 - 30 lbs Bootsrute, Multi mit 500 - 600 m geflochtener 0,25
80 - 200 g Pilkrute 2,7 bis 3,3m, Stationär mit 12er o. 15er WiPlash
20 - 60 g Spinnrute 2,7 mit 300er/ 400er Stationär und dünner geflochtener
Pilker 60 - 300 g, Naturködermontagen, Heringspaternoster, Gummimakks, schlanke Blinker und Gummifische 8 - 20 cm, diverse Bleiköpfe und diverse Gewichte 100 - 500 g
Auf folgende Fische solltzest Du dich einstellen: Dorsch, Hering (Lokalstamm ständig vor Ort, nur finden muss man ihn), Makrelle, Köhler, Pollack Seehecht, Leng, Lumb, Heili, Aal, MeFo, Lachs, Rotbarsch, Plattfische und, und, und

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, nen Kartenausschnitt brauchst oder ähnliches PN an mich.

Gruß, Angel-Ralle


----------

